# Canon 60D



## DR_Malibu (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know of you can change the settings on a canon 60d for the black and white setting? My pics seem so washed out when I use it. Please help!


----------



## PJL (Jun 22, 2011)

It's better to shoot in color and then change to black and white in post-processing, especially if you digitally simulate using color filters.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2011)

Canon calls it "Monochrome" on page 93 of the user's manual for a reason, but notes you can adjust the Contrast, which is covered on page 92.

However, as PJL notes, you have even more control over the contrast if you shoot a Raw file and then use one of any of several methods to then convert the color image to B&W, post process.

I prefer to use a Photoshop B&W adjustment layer, because that gives me the opportunity to control the density of 6 color ranges - 3 of them additive colors and 3 of them subtractive colors.

Plus, I can then diodge and burn and take care of the mistakes God made....See my siggy. &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595;


----------



## Glen1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

KmH said:


> Canon calls it "Monochrome" on page 93 of the user's manual for a reason, but notes you can adjust the Contrast, which is covered on page 92.
> 
> However, as PJL notes, you have even more control over the contrast if you shoot a Raw file and then use one of any of several methods to then convert the color image to B&W, post process.
> 
> ...




Just wanted to ask, I am new to the hobby and I just got my Canon 60D.  I was able to figure out how to shoot in Black and White but when I downloaded the picture in my computer, it became colored.  Am I doing anything wrong?

Thanks

Glen


----------



## Espike (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you shooting in RAW?


----------



## Glen1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

Espike said:


> Are you shooting in RAW?


Yes I am.  Am I not suppose to?


----------



## Espike (Jun 4, 2012)

RAW is pure data taken from the camera's sensor. Its always gonna include color. If you shoot RAW, you'll just have to convert in post. No biggie though, as you get more control over the conversion.


----------



## Glen1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Espike.


----------

